# This tank and what I need?



## RNelson (May 26, 2009)

Would this be too big for a Water Turtle? In my bedroom

Juwel Fish Tank

2ft x 1ft x 1ft (60cm x 30cm x 30cm)

Tank with lid and working light and bulb. Working heater, a pump, and a castle ornament.










What else would I need? What food etc?


----------



## RNelson (May 26, 2009)

Anyone?

Also do turtles bite? Messy and how often you have to clean tank out?


----------



## x.froggy.x (Apr 1, 2009)

Turtles are similar to tortoises, they require a UVB bulb, and a basking bulb. Also turtles need to have a dock, so that if they become tired they can sit on the dock basking.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think these can smell,bite,and not make the best pets!!


----------



## connor (Jun 21, 2009)

they make really good pets

if you buy small ones out the shop they will not bite

sorry m8 but that tank isn't big enough for a adult as they grow like 12 inch

you could put a musk turtle in that but they will let of a smell is scared and should not be handled


----------



## lil05 (Jul 18, 2009)

also ots advisable to not have a lid as humidity can rise too much and cause RI


----------



## Jennie_69 (Sep 9, 2009)

hay,

that would be okay for two small turtles, really depends what turtles your intrested in?
the most common turtles people buy are yellow bellied sliders from fish shops and garden centers, but sliders get BIG males are small and get between 8-10 inchs and females get av. 13 inch. that would last two 50p sizes sliders untill there both bout 3 inchs, and they like deep water, but like i said depends on what turtle. i have 4 chiense striped necked babys (bout an inch big each) in a 2ft by one foot tank, but will last them to about two and a half inchs. i can send some pics of my setups if you like? i have 3 diffrent tanks, 8 turtles and 3 diffrent species, and my friend has about 400 turtles! 
however any turt needs a uv and a basking spot and a dock 
but that tank is excellent for baba turtles!

oh and turtle BITE HARD! lol our fingers look like prawns! yummy! and they are messy, i clean out mine once a week, and you need a strong filter! they do big poo's...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Jennie_69 said:


> hay,
> 
> that would be okay for two small turtles, really depends what turtles your intrested in?
> the most common turtles people buy are yellow bellied sliders from fish shops and garden centers, but sliders get BIG males are small and get between 8-10 inchs and females get av. 13 inch. that would last two 50p sizes sliders untill there both bout 3 inchs, and they like deep water, but like i said depends on what turtle. i have 4 chiense striped necked babys (bout an inch big each) in a 2ft by one foot tank, but will last them to about two and a half inchs. i can send some pics of my setups if you like? i have 3 diffrent tanks, 8 turtles and 3 diffrent species, and my friend has about 400 turtles!
> ...


Couldnt have put it better!!

i had 2 yellow bellied sliders and the females defo grow bigger than the males, i have had to rehome them as i just dont have the space for a bigger tank and they are about 3 years old female and male is about 5years.

they are missed very much but at least they have more space in there new home.


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Another thumbs up for Jennie_69.

As far as I'm concerned, no space can be too big for a captive animal. (except Basilisks which can injure themselves if the vivarium is too large).

That space is fine while they're small and young but they will get big after a good few years so make sure you're ready to upgrade.


----------



## Lucitaouisa (Jan 15, 2010)

This tank is very big so I need this.........


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jennie_69 said:


> hay,
> 
> that would be okay for two small turtles, really depends what turtles your intrested in?
> the most common turtles people buy are yellow bellied sliders from fish shops and garden centers, but sliders get BIG males are small and get between 8-10 inchs and females get av. 13 inch. that would last two 50p sizes sliders untill there both bout 3 inchs, and they like deep water, but like i said depends on what turtle. i have 4 chiense striped necked babys (bout an inch big each) in a 2ft by one foot tank, but will last them to about two and a half inchs. i can send some pics of my setups if you like? i have 3 diffrent tanks, 8 turtles and 3 diffrent species, and my friend has about 400 turtles!
> ...


Perfect advice, especially the filter part because they can be a little smelly. I stuck to the low odor option, tortoises lol xx


----------



## Snuffle (Nov 1, 2009)

Youv'e already got some great advice but just wanted to add, that when you get hatchlings, its good to have a few objects in the tank which they can climb on and get their heads out of the water. 

I wouldn't get two turtles either, one would be plenty in that tank and would you wouldn't need to upgrade so quickly.The filter should be rated to twice the size of the tank and then you don't need to clean quite so much. 

Please be aware that they can be expensive pets to keep, as tanks/filters etc do need upgrading. But they are wonderful pets and can give loads of entertainment.


----------

